# Iran Launches Stealth Sahand Destroyer As U.S. Tensions Rise



## Disir (Dec 1, 2018)

Iran's navy on Saturday launched a domestically made destroyer, which state media said has radar-evading stealth properties, as tensions rise with arch-enemy, the United States.

In a ceremony carried live on state television, the Sahand destroyer -- which can sustain voyages lasting five months without resupply -- joined Iran's regular navy at a base in Bandar Abbas on the Gulf.

The Sahand has a flight deck for helicopters, torpedo launchers, anti-aircraft and anti-ship guns, surface-to-surface and surface-to-air missiles and electronic warfare capabilities, state television reported.
Iran launches stealth Sahand destroyer as U.S. tensions rise

Well, this got interesting pretty quickly.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta (Dec 1, 2018)

I'm sure our satellites are taking nice pictures.


----------



## protectionist (Dec 1, 2018)

Billy_Kinetta said:


> I'm sure our satellites are taking nice pictures.


That was the first thing that came to my mind.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Dec 1, 2018)

Well if they decide to go postal could they locate it in a place that would be a good place for a fishing reef before we sink it..........


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Dec 1, 2018)

Disir said:


> Iran's navy on Saturday launched a domestically made destroyer, which state media said has radar-evading stealth properties, as tensions rise with arch-enemy, the United States.
> 
> In a ceremony carried live on state television, the Sahand destroyer -- which can sustain voyages lasting five months without resupply -- joined Iran's regular navy at a base in Bandar Abbas on the Gulf.
> 
> ...


This is the new Iranian stealth destroyer.  Just imagine what opposing navies have to fear from this subtle ship of the desert.  When all eyes are on the handler, watch out "THEY SPIT"..


----------



## ESay (Dec 1, 2018)

The destroyer doesnt give the impression of highly advanced weaponry. But nevertheless, it seems a good achievment for the Iranians to build such a ship by themselves.
If I remember correctly, the JCPOA allows Iran to buy weapons from abroad since 2020 or 2021. Hope this will allow them to boost their army and fleet further.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Dec 1, 2018)

ESay said:


> The destroyer doesnt give the impression of highly advanced weaponry. But nevertheless, it seems a good achievment for the Iranians to build such a ship by themselves.
> If I remember correctly, the JCPOA allows Iran to buy weapons from abroad since 2020 or 2021. Hope this will allow them to boost their army and fleet further.


And why do you favor a stronger military for Iran............hmmmm


----------



## ESay (Dec 1, 2018)

eagle1462010 said:


> ESay said:
> 
> 
> > The destroyer doesnt give the impression of highly advanced weaponry. But nevertheless, it seems a good achievment for the Iranians to build such a ship by themselves.
> ...


I respect Iran for its history and cultural influence.
Moreover, Iran is a natural enemy of oppressing and backward regime of the Saudis.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Dec 2, 2018)

This?


----------



## Marion Morrison (Dec 2, 2018)

Idk about that "arch-enemy" thing.

I don't see it like that.

Iran was the first of many failed US "regime-changes".

Turns out their country is bigger than anticipated, and they don't appreciate it. Can't say I blame them.

They need to just stop with that "regime-change shit. It works as well as Bullwinkle pulling a rabbit out of his hat.


----------



## ESay (Dec 2, 2018)

bear513 said:


> This?
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 232196


Yes


----------



## ESay (Dec 2, 2018)

Marion Morrison said:


> Idk about that "arch-enemy" thing.
> 
> I don't see it like that.
> 
> ...


What regime change do you mean? In 1953?


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Dec 2, 2018)

Marion Morrison said:


> Idk about that "arch-enemy" thing.
> 
> I don't see it like that.
> 
> ...


I remember that episode...Damn I am old....


----------



## Marion Morrison (Dec 2, 2018)

ESay said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > Idk about that "arch-enemy" thing.
> ...



Yes.


----------

